# Widow cheerfully camps out in husband's tomb



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Gustavo Braganza commented, "Someone who can sleep next to a corpse is probably not quite right."

http://now.msn.com/now/0614-widow-tomb.aspx


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I understand visiting a tomb, but moving in? That's just a bit creepy.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmmmm there's a lot to be said for moving on really.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, ha! She must be quite something. Wonder if the departed appreciates her?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's what I call cougar dedication


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Awwww....you guys....I think that is so sad.....


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Hehe, I liked this comment. "What if the poor guy committed suicide to get away from her."


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Speechless.


----------

